# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Doktorica Ivanišević - Zagreb

## RozaGroza

Cure, zanima me da li ste ćuli za dr. Ivanišin, privatnicu u Zagrebu?
Navodno bi htjela preuzeti vođenje moje trudnoće, a moj doktor koji je stalno zaposlen u Grazu mi je toplo preporuča kao jednu od opcija.

Upoznat ču je tek za 3 tjedna, ali bih htjela znati iz prve ruke ako je netko išao kod nje i ima iskustva.

Thanks   :Smile:

----------


## ivy

nikad čula
a u kojem je dijelu grada? možda imam nekog tamo, pa mogu pitati

----------


## RozaGroza

Ma ništa ne znam, gin. me zvao iz Graza pa sam bila uljudna i nisam htjela previše propitkivat da čovjek ne troši...znam samo da je valjda radila ili radi i u Petrovoj a vodila je jako puno "kompliciranih" trudnoća...
Iako ako meni puhne sve ču ja to otkačit i uzet babicu   :Wink:

----------


## aenea

Da nije prof. Ivanišević? :?

----------


## RozaGroza

Ne, baš mi je rekao da če me odvest kod doktorice Ivaniševičke.

----------


## aenea

Pa ja i govorim o prof.dr.sc. Marini Ivanišević oliti Ivaniševićki  :Grin:

----------


## RozaGroza

Hm daaaa, mogla bi biti ona   :Grin:   klikeri mi baš ne rade   :Embarassed:  

Jeli je znaš? Bilo koja info dobrodošla   :Naklon:

----------


## aenea

Imam iskustvo s njom. Jako dobro. Ona i prof Đelmiš su mi bili liječnici u prvoj trudnoći. Trudnoća nije završila dobro, ali ono što ti mogu reći da je bila stvarno divna, imala sam 22 godine, pristupila mi je na neki polumajčinski način sa puno razumijevanja, pokušavala mi pomoći na sve moguće načine, osjećala sam da sam u dobrim rukama. I pokazala je neospornu stručnost, u što sam se kasnije uvjerila.

----------


## RozaGroza

*aenea* HVALA...lakše mi je kad čujem iz prve ruke...baš mi treba netko tko ima suosječanja, i kad joj ispričam cijelu priću da me ne obeshrabri...  :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

Ma stvarno mi se pokazala krasnom. Čak je predvidjela i pitanja koja bi mm mogao imati (tada još bio md  :Grin: ) i problematiku koja bi mogla proizaći iz toga, i rekla da slobodno dođem s njim kod nje, u bilo koje doba i da će razgovarati s nas oboje. Kada mi je trebalo raditi kiretažu, čekala sam 4 sata jer je prof. Đelmiš inzistirao na tome da mi ju osobno učini. Sigurno nisu mogli učiniti, ni s profesionalne ni s ljudske strane, ništa više od onoga štu su učinili.

----------


## RozaGroza

Stvarno mi je žao da si ih morala upoznat pod takvim okolnostima, ali znam što to znaći imat dobre/loše doktore pored sebe. Jako je važno u takvim situacijama kako se doktor postavi i nakraju krajeva u takvim se situacijama i vidi kakav je doktor, jel netko sa suosječanjem ili netko kome si samo dnevna rutina. Definitivno ču sad poč k njoj sa malo pozitivnijim stavom.

 :Kiss:

----------


## RozaGroza

Moderatorice jeli ima šanse da promjeniš topic-u ime u 
*Doktorica Ivanišević - Zagreb*

Please, ja sam zabunom stavila Ivanišin   :Embarassed:

----------


## marcy 1_

Ja sam vodila trudnoću kod dr. Đelmiša ( preglede ), a kod dr. Ivanošević UZ. Mogu ti samo reći da je jedna od nastručnijih u svom području. Čak sam i u bolnici kad sam rodila upoznala 2 cure koje su otišle kod nje na vođenje trudnoće na preporuku svojih ginekologa. stvarno je super

----------


## mamica13

Ja nisam s njom bila u direktnom kontaktu, ali sam cula da je super.
Imala sam sada i jedan incident na porodu sa nadsluzbom u Petrovoj koja mi nije htjela dozvoliti carski rez i sve se sredilo kad je prof.dr. Ivanisevic dosla kao nadsluzba u slijedecoj smjeni.

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala vam cure....sve najbolje čujem o njoj,  i evo za par dana ću poći i ja na razgovor. Sad mi je malo lakše, iako svejedno, bijela kuta je tu   :Grin:

----------


## kljucic

Ja ću ti sad malo pokvarit   :Grin:  i reć da je meni bila grozna. " mjeseca sam ležala na "njenom" odjelu u Petrovoj i ništa lijepo od nje nisam doživjela. Ali je zato prof. Đelmiš (suprug dotične) predrag i predobar.

----------


## kljucic

edit:
" mjeseca = 2 mjeseca

----------


## Snjeska

Ja se samo maglovito sjećam jednog detalja.
Nakon mog drugog poroda, dok sam se još budila iz anestezije i saznala da je moj Tin teško bolestan, onako polusvjesna molila sam da ga vidim.
I neki ženski glas rekao je sestrama da me odvedu na dječju intenzivnu do njega.
Poslije su me preselili na intenzivnu i tamo su me sestre pitale tko mi je rekao da mogu ići ja sam kao iz topa izvalila: dr.Ivanišević

Nikada prije nisam čula za nju, nemam pojma zašto sam to rekla.

Vjerujem da je onaj zenski glas bio njen i da je dr. sa srcem  :Heart:  , a i tebi takva treba  :Kiss:

----------


## RozaGroza

*Snješka *  :Sad:   :Love:  
Javim vam kakva je kad odem na prvi pregled/razogovr...jedino me brine da li će ona inzistirati na UZVovima, a ja ih pošto poto želim izbjeći  :/

----------


## mačkulina

ja sam pacijantica profesora Đelmiša (supruga profesorice Ivanišević) za njega mogu reći ali sve naj naj bolje. Takvu smirenost, takvu sigurnost i samopouzdanje ja dugo nisam vidjela. On je čovjek od malo riječi a puno djela.
Jedini je on u Petrovoj koji operira sve (jednom mi je jedan doktor rekao svi smo mi svatko za svoju domenu a jedini on operira sve).

Profesorica Marina Ivanišević mi je UZV vodila trudnoću. Kotira kao dobar UZV dijagnostičar priznata je od ostalih svojih kolega po drugim bolnicama.
Ona je pričljiva, vesela, vrckava (čista suprotnost od svog supruga). Ja sam bila zadovoljna UZV pregledima kod nje.
Kada mi se je bebica zarazila MRSA bakterijom, zvala je odjel, interesirala se za bebicu a mog supruga zaustavila na hodniku i rekla.. uzmite ženu i dete i odite doma...

Roza - odista za par Ivanišević/Đelmiš imam reći sve najbolje

----------


## RozaGroza

Hvala *mačkulina *  :Love:  
Evo čekam još uvijek da odem na prvi pregled, moram priznat da lagano odugovlačim, ali idem vjerovatno sljedeći tjedan. Javim vam i ja svoje prve dojmove...

----------


## mačkulina

ajde jedva čekam  :Smile: 
doduše, oboje su sa patologija trudnoće pa su navikli gledati probleme u trudnoći. 
Možda prvi dojam ti bude ne baš neki ali ne odustaj od kontrole i vođenja trudnoća kod njih...

Imaš ulaz u Petrovu na velika vrata, imaš dijagnostiku i sve eventualne probleme kod dobrih stručnjaka.

Ideš k njima privatno ili u bolnicu na uputnicu?

----------


## RozaGroza

Privatno, sređuje mi sve to moj gin. iz Graza koji je s njima radio u Petrovoj. Kako se ono zove ta klinika u kojoj oni rade privatno?

----------


## mačkulina

Pronatal

----------


## RozaGroza

Našla, hvala! Evo koga zanima postat ču link na web-site

http://www.pronatal.hr/index.htm

----------


## apricot

> Naše vrijednosti su poštenje, poštivanje integriteta, suosjećajnost, uravnoteženost i raznovrsnost.


ja mogu potvrditi da doista stoje iza onoga što im piše na stranici.
kod dr. Majnarića sam pronašla ono što nisam mogla "skupiti" ni kod deset različitih liječnika   :Heart:

----------


## mali karlo

> Našla, hvala! Evo koga zanima postat ču link na web-site
> 
> http://www.pronatal.hr/index.htm


ja idem kod njih i prezadovoljna sam, uvijek se ugodno osjećam, svi ljubazni....a idem kod dr. Ivanišević  :Love:

----------


## RozaGroza

Prvi dojam - Super!   :Smile:

----------


## mali karlo

> Prvi dojam - Super!


 :D

----------


## Nimrod

Meni su oni oboje fenomenalni. Toplo ih preporučam.

----------


## winnerica

Ja sam lani u 10 mj. kod nje išla u Pronatal na anomaly scan 4D, fakat je stručnjak, odlična komunikacija, vesela, objasni ti sve, pozvala unutra i našeg sina (stariji brat  8)  - rekla da ima doma isto njegovog vršnjaka, porazgovarala s djetetom, rekla mu da čeka seku i da će mu nositi sendviče i kavu u krevet kad poraste   :Love:  ), imam s njom jako, jako pozitivno iskustvo. Preporučila ju je moja soc. ginička budući da nisam htjela ići na amniocentezu i rekla da jedino njoj vjeruje. Ako opet zatrudnim ići ću k njoj na pregled   :Wink:

----------


## RozaGroza

Evo nakon drugog pregleda, još sam zadovoljnija, a moja trudnoča je sve samo ne jednostavna i ja sam jako komplicirana trudnica za podnjet. Apsolutno je stručnjakinja, nježna na pregledima, pričljiva, smirena, suosječajna...ma svima je preporučam bez usturčavanja. Nema šanse da pogrješite!

----------


## Val

drago mi je da te se dojmila jer mene nije-valjda zato što nisam bila njena pacijentica-samo sam završila noću na hitnoj. 
i njoj i onom Bljajiću jedan veliki minus!!

----------


## bublesa

drago mi je da čujem pohvale o ovoj doktorici jer sutra idem kod nje na UZV.. danas su mi na ovom običnom rekli da je glavica i noge 2 tjedan razvijenije od tijela pa sam luda od brige... inače sam u 34 tjednu i još k tome beba se okrenula na zadak  :Sad: (

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Evo nakon drugog pregleda, još sam zadovoljnija, a moja trudnoča je sve samo ne jednostavna i ja sam jako komplicirana trudnica za podnjet. Apsolutno je stručnjakinja, nježna na pregledima, pričljiva, smirena, suosječajna...ma svima je preporučam bez usturčavanja. Nema šanse da pogrješite!


Išla si privatno? Nisam čitala od početka, ali imam skroz suprotno iskustvo. (naravno ne iz privatne prakse) Možda negdje u arhivi ima moja priča - ona mi je trebala napraviti aminocintezu. Ukratko, sprašila me van  uz komentare da tko me poslao. Da ne velim da sam na poslu najavila bolovanje, organizirala čuvanje djeteta, psihički se pripremila na zahvat (na kraju ga nisam niti obavila), joj kad se samo sjetim, sva sreća da sam u međuvremenu zaboravila. Već sam se htjela javiti na ovu temu čim sam vidjela ime, ali mi se nijae dalo duljiti  a niti sjetiti se toga.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Ja sam prije tjedan dana otpuštena s odjela prof. Ivanišević u Petrovoj i imam dojam da se radi o vrlo stručnoj i predanoj osobi koja je u isto vrijeme strašno autoritativna, bahata i nervozna.
Ostalo osoblje na odjelu (PT1) je krasno, obzirom da žena fakat ima čvrstu ruku svi rade kao pčelice i sve funkcionira skoro kao u Švicarskoj.
Zanimljivo, prema pacijenticama koje inače viđa privatno u svojoj klinici prof. Ivanišević je zbilja krasna, pažljiva i ljubazna.

----------


## Val

> Ja sam prije tjedan dana otpuštena s odjela prof. Ivanišević u Petrovoj i imam dojam da se radi o vrlo stručnoj i predanoj osobi koja je u isto vrijeme strašno autoritativna, bahata i nervozna.
> Ostalo osoblje na odjelu (PT1) je krasno, obzirom da žena fakat ima čvrstu ruku svi rade kao pčelice i sve funkcionira skoro kao u Švicarskoj.
> *Zanimljivo, prema pacijenticama koje inače viđa privatno u svojoj klinici prof. Ivanišević je zbilja krasna, pažljiva i ljubazna*.



da, i ja sam stekla takav dojam i zato ju ne doživljavam kao kvalitetnu osobu.

----------


## RozaGroza

Evo da se javim nakon mjesec dana ležanja na PT1 i poroda carskim rezom u Petrovoj.
Dr. Ivanišević je u mom slučaju bila savršena. Pratila mi je trudnoču bez iti jedne zamjerke s moje strane, u bolnici nisam moram priznat primjetila da me nešto previše bolje "gleda" od ostalih pacijentica, istina više smo pričale nego što to radi sa ostalima, ali to je također zato jer sam ja stalno imala milijon pitanja na koja je ona uvijek strpljivo odgovarala. Njen stav kroz cijelu trudnoču mi je puno pomogao, pokazala mi je da ne samo da je stručna nego i veoma suosječajna.

Opet ponavljam, ja sam masu puta inicirala razgovor i taj neki "prijateljski" odnos, ali ona ga je super prihvatila i zaista nakon svega ne mislim mjenjat doktoricu. Stvarno mi je drago da sam napokon našla nekog u koga imam povjerenja.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

:Smile:  Baš mi je drago što je sve tako ok ispalo.

----------


## pingo29

Ja ne sumnjam u njenu stručnost, ali me se (ne)higijena i njega trudnica koje su na strogom mirovanju na odjelu PT1 nije baš svidjela. Što se osoblja tiče, kupaona je oprana samo kad je radila 1 od 3 čistačice, a od sestara za dvije, tri bih rekla da su profesionalne, a za ostale da im se baš neda raditi. Za sestre i higijenu u intenzivnoj i na odjelu Babinjače 1 sve pohvale, Od glavne sestre na dalje, sve su super ljubazne i profesionalne.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

pingo 29,

Znam i na koju čistačicu misliš  :Smile:  .

----------


## pingo29

Jedino ta žena je čistila, ostale su samo smeće bacale. Ja nisam smjela ni na wc, ni pod tuš. Rekli su mi da pacijente peru članovi obitelji !?! A što kad nisi iz zg pa ti posjete ne dolaze svaki dan? A kahlice neću ni spominjati - nekad smo ih dobile tako prašnjave da smo mogle crtati po njima. Toliko o sterilnosti i čistoći. nije ni čudo da je svaka od nas dobila neku infekciju

----------


## ekica

ja ne kužim kakve veze čistačice i čišćenje imaju veze s dotičnom doktoricom??  :Confused: 

na preporuku prijateljice, ovu trudnoću vodim kod nje, privatno.
dakle, u ovih 4-5 pregleda žena se pokazala iznimno srdačna, ljubazna, odgovara na svako pitanje, nježna na pregledu, na UZV sve objasni i pokaže (i još se pritom divi mojoj bebi  :Grin:  )...
Ja sam, za sada, super sretna i zadovoljna i nadam se da će tako ostati i ubuduće!

----------


## pingo29

ma super je kad ideš kod nje privatno. ona je šef odjela PT1, zato spominjem čistačice i osoblje. na nju nemam prigovora, ali imam na njen odjel, a sad jel ona za to odgovorna ili nije...

----------


## lenka

doktorica me primila nekoliko puta  bila je divna i stručna (naravno da je moja ginica imala krive procjene)
Meni je to bilo presudno, a bolnica ko bolnica :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja sam ležala na PT1 mjesec dana i nemam primjedbi na bolnicu, al to može bit i zato jer sam ja provela pola života po bolnicama pa sam se nagledala svega i svačega. Jedino što ne mjenjaju posteljinu nego kad ih izmoliš, u mojih mjesec dana samo 1 put sam uspjela promjeniti plahte.

Inače stanje bolnice nema veze sa doktoricom iako ona jest šefica odjela, a babinjače su po mom mišljenju 10 puta veča koma nego bilo koji drugi odjel, katastrofa - pa čak i one nakon carskog na 1 katu. PT1 bar imaš svoj wc u sobi koji ako su cure u sobi uredne bude OK, pod se pere 2 puta na dan, a čistačice ko čistačice, više pričaju nego što čiste, samo ona jedna duge kose šutljiva dobro očisti.

----------


## Nimrod

Ja sam ležala na PT1 tri i pol tjedna do poroda i Ivanišević je mrak žena. Fantastična je.

----------


## lanaa

[QUOTE=Nimrod;1605840]Ja sam ležala na PT1 tri i pol tjedna do poroda i Ivanišević je mrak žena. Fantastična je.[ 

moje iskustvo je vrlo složeno..nažalost s teškom anomalijom borila sam se 5 godina ..liječnicu su mi bili đelmiš i ivanišević..mogu reći samo ovo...nikada ali nikada u životu boljeg čovjeka i dr.nisam srela od prof.đelmiša...3puta me operirao u 3 godino i svaki put fantastično napravio svoj posao..smiren jednostavan najbolji...a prof.ivanišević..dinamićna strućna pomalo nervozna..ali prava žena za 5 šefica koju ipak obožavam!!

----------


## LucyLue

ova tema o doktorici Ivanišević me čak potaknula da se registriram, kako bih mogla podijeliti svoje mišljenje o njoj sa svima vama..... vidim da je večina iskustava sa dotičnom pozitivna, ali na žalost moje iskustvo nije takvo....dakle, kada sam htjela privatno obaviti redovan pregled i napraviti neke pretrage (nije u pitanju trudnoća) te pritome dobiti dobru i kvalitetnu uslugu, na preporuku prijateljice naručila sam se kod dr.Ivanišević; pod br.1.naručuje me (u pronatal) u 11 sati na večer???? dolazim kod nje...čekam red do ponoći!!!! a na njen komentar da "neka još malo pričekam" ja se našalim UZ OSMIJEH " ma nije problem, samo da u jutro stignem na posao" na što sam dobila njenu reakciju koja me strašno iznenadila i šokirala...žena je bila bahata, bezobrazna i vrlo ružno je odreagirala.... ok, to ne umanjuje njene kvalitete kao stručnjaka u poslu koji radi, ali ovakav pristup pacijentu kojeg vidiš prvi puta???????????? (možda je u tome i bila kvaka) no dobro, obavila sam pregled kod nje, tokom kojeg je bila ono "ok" normalna....da, objasnila je sve, bila otvorena za moja pitanja i razgovor...ali nikako se nisam mogla oteti onom dojmu s početka....nakon nalaza PAPA testa, prepisala mi je terapiju koja mi je prouzročila samo još dodatne (čitaj gadne) probleme, naknadno me slala i u Petrovu kako bi tamo uzela neki recept (a koji mi nije u tom trenutku ona mogla napisati) i rekla kako će ona sve javiti, a ja nek se samo pozovem na nju...opet sam doživjela fijasko...ništa nikome nije javila, ispalo je da ja muljam itd, itd, itd, itd....blalblalbla, muko moja, loše iskustvo sa Marinom Ivanišević svakako, ali ponavljam ne umanjujem njenu kompetentnost i kvalitetu kao doktora i stučnjaka samo na osnovu ovog mog iskustva....no ipak mislim da je pristup pacijentu isto jako, jako bitan, odnos prema pacijentu i način komuniciranja ipak mogu biti ponekad presudni.....

----------


## Ayan

namjeravam trudnoću voditi privatno kod dr. ivanišević.
zanima me koliko se čeka da se dođe kod nje na red?
koliko je cijena pregled + uzv?
da li ju mogu dobiti na mobitel i izvan bolnice, odnosno ambulante ako budem nešto trebala?

----------


## ekica

kod nje je baš gužva tak da bi za termin 1.pregleda mogla malo pričekati iako je ta žena čudo koliko energije ima i naručuje za pregled i u 23h!
Ali onda svaki put kada obaviš pregled i kada ti kaže kada opet trebaš doći, odmah sa sestrom dogovoriš termin....
Mislim da je pregled + uzv 500kn, ali nemoj me držati za riječ, prošlo je ipak 2 god od moje T koju sam kod nje vodila.
Mobitel, ja ako sam trebala, zvala sam Pronatal, ali to je bilo možda jednom... Ne znam možeš li baš mob dobiti

----------


## femme femme

Bok. Evo i ja se registriram na forum da podijelim svoje loše iskustvo s dr. Ivanisevic, u nadi da ce nekome pomoci. Imam apsolutno urednu prvu trudnocu koju sam od početka do 30.tj pratila u Pronatalu kod dr. Ivaniševic (UZV) i njenog supruga Dr. Đelmiša. Kako slove za vrhunske stručnjake, nisam sumnjala ni trunku u njih. Dr je ljubazna, svaki put se s njom smijemo na kontrolama, normalno razgovaramo mi kao neopterećeni budući roditelji, ona kao otvorena liječnica. No u 30.tj. smo valjda dr. Ivanišević naletili na "pogrešan dan" i apsolutno beningni razgovor (npr "opet nećemo vidjeti lijepo sliku lica jer se beba okrenula, kolege mi sve i svašta preporučuju, ja to ignoriram jer bi mi glava eksplodirala - npr probaj si srediti dr Zlopašu da te porodi") je doveo do toga da je dr. nas izbacila iz ordinacije uz riječi "ja sam gotova s vama, ne dolazite mi više, ne želim vas vidjeti." Mi se gledamo i čudimo, pitamo je jel se šali. Ona nastavlja da ne - "da smo je izvrijeđali kako ne zna snimiti UZV, odite si kod tog groznog čovjeka Zlopaše ak mislite da je bolji i sl". Takvu scenu mi nitko nije priredio u životu. Doktorica očito ima problema s egom, slušanjem i razumijevanjem, kao i osnovnom pristojnošću i samokontrolom. Mene je ovo uzasno pogodilo, uplakanu i u stresu, dr Đelmiš me pokušavao smiriti. Natjerao nju da se ispriča. Eto, dno dna za jednog liječnika, a kamoli privatnog (koji je uredno naplatio i ovaj sramotni susret). Nakon toga mi je nekoliko ljudi ispričalo slične epizode za dr Ivanišević i njene nepredvidljive i bezobrazne reakcije.

----------


## V&NMama

Meni se nije svidjelo što me gotovo svaki put kad sam došla k njoj na pregled (od toga jednom privatno) odmjeravala od glave do pete. Na  zadnjem pregledu kod nje se baš neugodno zagledala u moje naušnice koje su bile jeftina bižuterija, možda griješim ali mislim da je njena reakcija (iako potpuno nesvjesna rekla bih) bila uvjetovana time što sam ja do nje došla po preporuci druge njene pacijentice koja je financijski za 3 glave viša od mene. Bila je stručna i ok, no nije me zadivila ničime.

----------


## kudri

Nije niti meni sjela...

----------


## raru10

Moje iskustvo s doktoricom (ili bolje receno 'profesoricom') Ivanisevic je lose. Vodila sam kod nje privatno trudnocu tj. dobar dio trudnoce. Meni je na ama bas svakom pregledu bila vrlo neugodna i neprofesionalna. 
Evo par crtica: pozalim se na nesanice, a ona se na to okrene mojem suprugu, govori o meni u 3. licu kao da ja nisam tamo i nakon nekoliko svojih 'strucnih' verbalnih izljeva, kaze da to nije njezina domena, nego za psihijatriju. Jednom je cak oponasala moj govor i geste, onako podrugljivo uz rijeci da bi me stalno mogla slusati kako sam lijepa (sto je zapravo znacilo da sam glupa). U jednom razgovoru koji je krenuo u smjeru da ja volim sve kontrolirati, ona se obrati mojem suprugu i pita ga kontroliram li i njega!!??
Kad treba nesto objasniti, npr. koje pretrage slijede, to radi sturo i preko volje. Misli valjda da je meni ovo sesto dijete pa sam dobro upucena. Tako ja u nedostatku informacija potrazim odgovor i na netu, na sto se ona sprda s vjerodostojnoscu 'doktora googla' (iako mnogi doktori objavljuju svoje znanstvene tekstove na hrcku koji je eto upravo na googlu). 
Tijekom jednog ultrazvuka, znaci ja na stolu, a slika moje bebe na ekranu, doktorica se bacila u sifriranu trac partiju sa svojom medicinskom sestrom, i to o ljudima (pacijentima) koji su bili prije nas. I to traje i traje...
I dobro, pustimo njezino arogantno ponasanje, sipanje uvreda i nepostivanje mene kao pacijenta, mozemo se osvrnuti i na medicinske propuste, a rijec je o mojoj stitnjaci ciji sam neregularan rad sama dijagnosticirala uz pomoc 'doktora googla'. Otisla sam izvaditi hormone na svoju ruku i predstavila dragoj doktorici nalaze (TSH 6,6). Zanimljiva je njezina reakcija: "pa ja sam mislila da vam je socijalna ginekologinja pregledala te hormone". Namjerno je pokusala svaliti krivnju na drugog, iako zna da od pocetka vodim trudnocu iskljucivo kod nje. 
Bilo je toga jos, ovo su primjeri koji su mi ostali u glavi. Za mene je Marina Ivanisevic bahata, arogantna, podmukla, pasivno-agresivna i egocentricna osoba koja ima privatnih problema, a lijeci ih u svojoj poliklinici Pronatal. Kad razgovaram s prijateljicom koja ima pozitivno iskustvo s njom, pocnem misliti da je k tome svemu jos i podvojena licnost jer je njezin tretman mene i moje prijateljice potpuno razlicit. Tako da je to mozda, drage cure, kako vam padne grah! Okusajte svoju srecu kod Ivanisevic...

I by the way, ne izdavanje racuna i znatno duze radno vrijeme nego sto pise na vratima, daju naslutiti da bi Porezna i druge institucije imale posla u toj poliklinici.

----------

